# Platoon Types?



## kevincanada (7 Oct 2013)

At St.Jean I was hearing the terms, Hollywood, Hell, Heaven platoon and so on tossed around some by people.  I never did get to find out what the difference is or is there a difference between types or is it just pet names?  Curious if anyone can elaborate on the meaning?

Thanks


----------



## mba2011 (7 Oct 2013)

Pet names given by one platoon to another.

Hollywood= Platoon with the perceived easiest ride 

Hell/c@ck Platoon= The perceived hardest ride.

Don't worry too much, its all pretty much irrelevant.


----------

